# criminal record for a drunk and disorderly fine?



## jakzek (Oct 21, 2010)

Mate got into trouble last night for mouthing off to the police, in the end they locked him up the the night and gave him an 80 pound fine for drunk and disorderly - easy money for them!

does this mean he has a criminal record now, and could it be used against him for uni/jobs? :whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

He's Branded for life...he's lucky they didn't take DNA


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Sounds about right mate, as said by Khaos hes lucky he wasn't DNA processed, if you come before the old bill regardless of charge or not it will be recorded somewhere, and if in the future you go for a job with enhanced disclosure, make sure he discloses all.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Nope, it says on the form you sign that it is not an admission of guilt.


----------



## jakzek (Oct 21, 2010)

i think they did take fingerprints, they said it was a standard process that happens with everyone who goes into the station apparently.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

i got one about a year ago, got my dna taken and fingerprints, probs will be on record, dosent effect me to much though


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Its not a criminal offence, i have been done for Section 5 loads of times when i was younger....

Was never charged for that offence though, just a slap on the wrist


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Fingerprints, photos, DNA and listing all tattoos/scars are standard upon arrest. If found innocent i dont know if you'd be allowed to have them removed from the system. I doubt it. They like to have you/description of you on record somewhere.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Section 5 is no issue, i had 3 in a year once, not proud as i was an idiot, even more so than now lol...

Section 5 = just a slap on the wrist


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

My mate spent the night in cells just for having a fvcking beer in the park on his 15th lol me and my mate made it over the fence  when the police cba to do their jobs they are half a cvnt about it at times.


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

i lost a job recently as i didnt declare my record. (possesion of a clas a) didnt declare it and 2 weeks in i was given the crb fors to fill in. got the sack for dishonesty rather than the record. Since then iv been fully open about it and avnt had a problem since


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

an off duty police man shot a man dead in belfast yesterday for robbing a garage with a knife. shot while leaving the store with the money. Although he was a scumbag i do not think f duty police should be allowed to pull their pistols out and shoot people dead!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2011)

all criminal records are on file and your record for life


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

It all depends on what they told him at the time. If they just fined him, then there is a chance he has no "criminal record". Did he sign anything/was he given an official caution?? Caution's will appear on all CRB'S, unless the police have fcuked up the paperwork and aren't able to actually apply it to your record (not likely).

A buddy of mine was arrested when he was 18 and charged with drunk and disorderly, but there is no record of it on his file. It doesn't show on either type of CRB he's had done and when he was arrested in 2007 and charged with a public order offence they took into account that it was his first offence!

The best bet for your mate is to leave it a few months then get your own CRB done to see if it shows. Or contact the Police station he was taken to and make some enquries.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

deep85 said:


> an off duty police man shot a man dead in belfast yesterday for robbing a garage with a knife. shot while leaving the store with the money. Although he was a scumbag i do not think f duty police should be allowed to pull their pistols out and shoot people dead!


Why? All Police officers swear a duty to uphold the law. As long as his actions are justified in the same sense as they would be if he was on duty where's the problem. What if the officer saw someone a woman being raped, by armed men, should he then not intervene because he's "off duty"?

You seem to emphasise the fact that he shot him dead? There's no such thing as shoot to wound, unless you have less than lethal ammunition. Not having a dig, was just the way I read it.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

jakzek said:


> Mate got into trouble last night for mouthing off to the police, in the end they locked him up the the night and gave him an 80 pound fine for drunk and disorderly - easy money for them!
> 
> does this mean he has a criminal record now, and could it be used against him for uni/jobs? :whistling:


Only if he ever has an Enhanced CRB check, it will show up that he's had an £80 fine and warning. The Enhanced CRB shows up everything even if you've been called in as a witness to give a statement.


----------

